# New Video Posted



## dpfree (Jun 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

yea i saw this its pretty cool to see that someone vouches for you and your symptoms....its even more awesome that you recovered and are back helping the people that still need the help


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

you seem like a decent chap. Congrats on getting better


----------

